# VW Bus Interior



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

My son has a 1965 VW Bus that he is restoring. He asked me if I could build some seats for the rear of the bus and upholster them. I taught myself how to Sew when I recently restored a 1961 Lonestar boat and built the seats for it. He is very creative and came up with the License Plate covering for the seat bases. I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

That is SHARP!! I wish I had a project like that one to work on!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh I love that VW. Being a collector of vintage travel trailers I have a not so secret love for the camperized VW Transporter, 1969 or older. Real nice!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Very nice job, well done. Piping looks good on upholstery too









Maybe a little incentive for me to get on with this I started project.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Funny how Woodworking Minds think alike. This is the next project. 1960 Mobile 12' Mobile Scout.:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

That'll h ave to be a build thread.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Before you get very far along I think you should find out if homemade seats would pass state inspection in your area. Some places can get really picky.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

They are Exact copies of the original VW Camper Seats, Well not exact...They're actually MUCH BETTER. Construction adhesives and fasteners have GREATLY improved since 1965. Not worried about any inspection they might throw at her.


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> Before you get very far along I think you should find out if homemade seats would pass state inspection in your area. Some places can get really picky.


There's a guy that brings his VW bus to the Iola (Wis) Car Show every July. He has lawn chairs in it for seats. I think the drivers seat is a lawn chair. He has a hole cut in floor for ice fishing. He starts engine by pulling a rope. I think he said the starter went out in Alaska and all they could find was a snowmobile recoil. I think he's got a wood stove in it too.
Of the 1000's of cars there, that one is one of the most interesting.
One time I found him on the web but can't find him now.


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Fins59 said:


> There's a guy that brings his VW bus to the Iola (Wis) Car Show every July. He has lawn chairs in it for seats. I think the drivers seat is a lawn chair. He has a hole cut in floor for ice fishing. He starts engine by pulling a rope. I think he said the starter went out in Alaska and all they could find was a snowmobile recoil. I think he's got a wood stove in it too.
> Of the 1000's of cars there, that one is one of the most interesting.
> One time I found him on the web but can't find him now.


Speaking of ice-fishing like a boss.:laughing:

video


----------

